# 24 Chromosome Aneuploidy Screening - Day 5 with Fresh Transfer



## OOZ (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.rmaivf.com/rma-of-nj-wins-prestigious-award/

Hi Girls,
I read somewhere that the test will be available in the UK in the next couple of years. There are some clinics in the UK that do similar type of tests but not with all 24 chromosomes and they have to freeze the embryos as the test takes too long. The main difference for this test is that it only takes couple of hours and they can still do fresh transfer.

P


----------

